# National Miniature Goat Assn



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi!

I am new around here. I introduced myself in the welcome section, but I can do an other lil reintro. 
I have 1 pgymy :
Cheyenne:









In a few days I can post some more pics of my new nigi does. I am hoping I get them on Wed. ANY HOO

My nigi are reg. I believe with AGS, and a few others.

I found the National Miniature Goat Assn though and I was just wondering about it. Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

First off, welcome to TGS! :wave: I personally don't care for NMGA and here is why. It is for pygmies and nigi's but a lot of people don't know the difference. I was looking for a registered/purebred pygmy buck. A woman told me that she had one and I looked at him but I thought he looked nigi. I asked some people and they agreed. He was NMGA registered and I just think it causes some people problems if they are not aware of the difference. I don't mean to offend anyone but that is my honest oppinion.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome

Always best to stick with the registries that are proven and have shows and actually count toward something.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

never heard of that one...
i raise mini nubians and they are reg thru TMGR (the miniature goat registry) and MDGA (miniature dairy goat association)
i THINK those registries are only for the "new" mini's (mini nub, mini mancha, etc) tho i am not totally sure
http://www.tmgronline.org
http://www.miniaturedairygoats.com
i know that there are registries for pygmys and nigis
good luck and have fun and welcome to the Goat Spot


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Here is the web address for it 
http://www.nmga.net/

Thanks for the opinions. It looked kind of like a little start up reg I didn't think it was really taken seriously but I was just wondering.


----------

